# Khi gia đình có trẻ nhỏ: Sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều sưởi ấm bạn cần lưu ý những điều sau



## Vũ Thu Hằng (25/10/18)

*Sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều để sưởi ấm khi gia đình có trẻ nhỏ là một trong nhiều biện pháp giúp gia đình bạn vượt qua thời gian khắc nhiệt của mùa ret đậm, rét hại của miền Bắc. Vậy sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều dùng để sưởi ấm khi gia đình có trẻ nhỏ bạn cần lưu ý những gì, để bảo vệ sức khoẻ của bé ?*

Với cái rét khắc nhiệt của miền bắc, nhiều gia đình hiện nay chọn cách tận dụng chiếc điều hoà 2 chiều của gia đình mình để làm máy sưởi ấm không khí luôn, đây là một biện pháp cũng hết sức thuyết phục để ta có thể tránh đi cái rét cắt ra cắt thịt của miền Bắc. Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng điều hoà hai chiều dùng để sưởi ấm như thế nào cho đúng cách, vẫn luôn là mỗi quan tâm của các gia đình hiện nay, nhất là khi điều hoà gây ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khoẻ của trẻ nhỏ.

*Bật chế độ sưởi ấm “Heat” trên điều hoà 2 chiều*
Để sử dụng chế độ sưởi ấm trên điều hoà 2 chiều, bạn cần bấm nút Mode trên điều khiển, cho tới khi thấy chuyển về chế độ “Heat” (làm nóng) thay vì “Cool” (làm mát) thường được sử dụng trong mùa hè. Khi sử dụng chế độ này, bạn nên sử dụng thêm một máy phun sương mini để vào trong phòng, nhất là khi căn phòng đó có trẻ nhỏ, vì với chế độ sưởi ấm thì hầu như độ ẩm trong phòng sẽ giảm rất thấp, dẫn đến mọt số nguy cơ mất cân bằng nước trên da, và bạn cần dùng biện pháp để tăng độ ẩm một cách hiệu quả nhất.




​*Để nhiệt độ điều hoà dùng để sưởi ấm một cách hợp lý*
Cũng có rất nhiều gia đình khi sử dụng chế độ sưởi ấm trên điều hoà, nhưng trong một thời gian quá ngắn dẫn đến việc nhiệt độ chưa kịp ấm lên và bạn tăng nhiệt độ lên quá cao tròng thời gian nhất đinh, khiến điều hoà gây hao tổn điện năng một cách đáng kể.

Nhiệt độ sưởi ấm tiêu chuẩn trên điều hoà 2 chiều hiện nay là từ 22 đến 26 độ C, để nhiệt độ quá cao bạn cũng không nên làm vì nó không có tác dụng tốt cho cơ thể của con người.

Lưu ý, khi nhiệt độ ngoài trời quá thấp bạn không lên ép điều hoà hoạt động quá công suất, thay vào đó bạn nên sử dụng những loại đèn sưởi, quạt sưởi để làm ấm căn phòng gia đình mình hiệu quả hơn, mà lại cũng tiết kiệm hơn.

*Hướng quạt gió xuống thấp, để tối ưu việc sưởi ấm khi sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều*
Xét về nguyên tắc làm lạnh và sưởi ấm trên điều hoà, thì bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy một điều rằng, khi điều hoà làm lạnh thì hướng gió tối ưu nhất đó chính là hướng lên trần nhà, vì không khí lạnh thường có xu hướng đi xuống, lan toả xuống bên dưới không khí và giúp nhiệt độ bên trong phòng giảm đến mức bạn đã cài đặt. Còn nếu như bạn muốn sử dụng điều hoà dùng để sưởi ấm, thì tốt nhất bạn nên để hướng gió của điều hoà ngược lại nhé.




​Do đặc tính của hơi nóng là bốc lên cao, và dễ dàng bị làm nguội lạnh bởi không khí, nên người dùng điều hòa để sưởi thường có cảm giác chúng hoạt động không mấy hiệu quả so với lúc sử dụng để làm mát trong mùa hè. Đó là bởi không khí lạnh thoát ra từ điều hòa sẽ có xu hướng lan tỏa gần mặt đất, mặt sàn của căn phòng, cũng là nơi sinh hoạt chính.

Do đặc tính của hơi nóng, nên muốn dùng điều hòa hiệu quả, chúng ta cần lưu ý nên hướng quạt gió của máy xuống thấp nhất có thể. Khi đó, không khí nóng được thổi ra sẽ lan tỏa đều hơn khắp phòng.

*Hạn chế mở cửa ra vào gây thất thoát nhiệt ra bên ngoài khi sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều sưởi ấm*
Ngay cả khi bạn làm lạnh và sưởi ấm, thì chúng ta cũng nên hạn chế việc đi ra ngoài quá nhiều lần, gây thất thoát khí bên trong phòng, điều đó không những làm ảnh hưởng đến đến quá trình sưởi ấm của điều hoà mà nó còn gây tốn điện năng tiêu thụ hơn, khi điều hoà phải làm việc quá công suất.

Lưu ý: Khi bạn sử dụng điều hoà 2 chiều để sưởi ấm phòng, bạn cũng nên đặt một chậu nước nhỏ trong phòng, hoặc sử dụng những loại máy hơi nước, giúp không khí trong căn phòng của chúng ta tốt hơn nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

